# What should be the Bucks starting lineup?



## Jzilla (Dec 25, 2011)

What should they go with? I think the best lineup for us this next season would beG-Knight
Sg-Mayo
SF-Ilyasova
PF-Henson
C-Sanders
With Delfino, Ridnour, and Neal being the main contributors off the bench. Another possibility would be putting Delfino in to start at SF and moving Ilyasova to the PF spot, but I believe Henson needs to be on the floor so I don't like that option quite as much. Thoughts?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I think their initial starting line-up will be Ridnour/Mayo/Delfino/Ilyasova/Sanders. I think both Knight and Henson will have to prove they belong on the floor big minutes. That team has a ton of shooting and a rim protector, but let's see if they can slow anybody down on the perimeter.


----------



## Jzilla (Dec 25, 2011)

That is probably more realistic. Still like Henson starting over Delfino though.

Another thing I'm interested in is how Giannis will be used this first season. I know he isn't really ready, but it'd be nice for him to get a few minutes here and there to help his development.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I really think the 6-8 seeds in the East are a crap shoot between 6 or 7 teams. I could see this Bucks squad finishing anywhere from 6th thru 11th in the conference. We'll probably find out pretty early how well the pieces fit and how interested Mayo is in being the team's primary wing defender every night.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I want Knight/Mayo/Delfino/Henson/Sanders since I want to give the young guys some big minutes. I wouldn't at all be surprised to see Ilyasova starting over Henson at first, but I think Henson will earn that starting spot by the end of the season.

In any case, I'm just focusing on Andrew Wiggins sweepstakes because Knight/Mayo/Wiggns/Henson/Sanders would be a fun team to watch.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Prince said:


> Knight/Mayo/Wiggns/Henson/Sanders would be a fun team to watch.


Dream scenario for the Bucks. That would be great times.


----------



## Jzilla (Dec 25, 2011)

Indeed. I fear we may notch the 8th seed once again though.

Why Delfino over Ilyasova Prince?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ilyasova wont play sf, and they are going to guve knight every oppurtunity to play pg. its going to be knight, mayo, delfino, ilyasova and sanders. The inly thing that may change this is if they find an upgrade on delfino at the 3. Ridnour, neal, middleton, henson and pachulia should all see plenty of minutes off the bench


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry for the spelling, stupid phone


----------



## Jzilla (Dec 25, 2011)

I just don't see why not. Ilyasova, Sanders, and Henson have the potential to be a very fearsome frontcourt, particularly defensively.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Ilyasova doesnthave the lateral quickness to guard most 3's in the nba. He would be a disaster at sf


----------



## Jzilla (Dec 25, 2011)

I didn't really take that into account. I was thinking more about his length. You're right on that one.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Ersan would get killed playing defense on the perimeter. Although I want us to tank this season, so maybe we should keep our fingers crossed for it.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ridnour/Knight/Wolters
Mayo/Neal/Delfino/Middleton
Delfino/Butler/Atetokounmpo/Middleton
Ilyasova/Henson/Udoh
Sanders/Pachulia/Udoh/Radulijca


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Ilyasova can't play the 3 for a handful of reasons. There's no way he could defend most of the league's SFs, his strength is that he's a post that spreads the floor and that works much better at PF, and this would bury Atetokounmpo and Middleton even further on the bench. I love Ily, but I honestly think the Bucks should trade him (possibly at the deadline to a team looking to make a post) to try to pick up some extra picks this year.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't want us to trade Ilyasova, and he fits best with us anyway. I'd rather get rid of Butler as soon as possible.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bucks4Ever91 said:


> I don't want us to trade Ilyasova, and he fits best with us anyway. I'd rather get rid of Butler as soon as possible.


He only has one year left on his deal, and could be a valuable trade piece come the deadline.. his stay in Milwaukee shouldn't be long


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Bucks4Ever91 said:


> Ridnour/Knight/Wolters
> Mayo/Neal/Delfino/Middleton
> Delfino/Butler/Atetokounmpo/Middleton
> Ilyasova/Henson/Udoh
> Sanders/Pachulia/Udoh/Radulijca


Delfino won't be ready for the start of the season so Butler will start, and my guess is Middleton will get the backup minutes till Delfino returns. Im not convinced Giannis is on the opening night roster and doesn't start in the d league, the guy is far from contributing in the NBA at this point and sitting on the bench won't help him


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Starting Butler for any significant time is a good way to lose games.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> Starting Butler for any significant time is a good way to lose games.


Thats the only hope for some lottery love, if the Bucks front office won't blatantly tank like philly and phoenix, we have to do it sneaky ninja like by rolling out walking corpses like Butler


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

roux said:


> Thats the only hope for some lottery love, if the Bucks front office won't blatantly tank like philly and phoenix, we have to do it sneaky ninja like by rolling out walking corpses like Butler


This could also be the year that Ridnour goes the corpse route. You never know.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

RollWithEm said:


> This could also be the year that Ridnour goes the corpse route. You never know.


You may be right, but i would also say that there is a 50/50 shot at him being our starting pg by December, so who knows.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

roux said:


> You may be right, but i would also say that there is a 50/50 shot at him being our starting pg by December, so who knows.


50/50 is about right.


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

God willing, the stealth tanks are rolling into Milwaukee.


----------



## Bucks4Ever91 (Sep 17, 2013)

I only put Butler there because I think he will be in the rotation. If it was me, our starting lineup would be:

PG - Knight
SG -Mayo
SF - Middleton
PF - Henson
C - Sanders


----------

